# son of ...... she wont start



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

ok so yesterday i installed my winch....got done...everything is workin perfectly...the handle bar switch dont work with the key off..good...it works great with the key on...good....the winch pulls in, lets out and free spools like a champ...good...all my gauges in the pod work too...good....today i turn the key on and nothin....no gauges no lights nothin...i hook up a battery charger...let it sit for a while...again same thing...so i pull start it...gauges work, lights on, winch works







WHAT THE FRICK...so i dig out my test light...everything is lightin up goin like it should...get to the battery...there is a solenoid lookin device on the frame right beside the battery thats getting power from the battery but the wire comin out isnt getting anything i checked it with the test light...and when i have the key on and the start button pushed up and contact the 2 poles to gether with a jumper i get nothin at all....so i have pretty much figured out that its goin to be that solenoid but not sure...am i right or does anyone have a better opinion?:thinking:


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

sorry not much into polaris, but can give you a copy of the wiring diagram..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah sounds to me like it's that silinoid.


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

maybe jump it to see if it turns over, then youll know its that and not a possible buss or fuse issue.


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

jump the "silinoid" i mean


----------



## 1SweetHonda (Dec 3, 2009)

any way u got a 08 800 popo efi wiring diagram


----------

